# Day Pack



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Those things depend on where you live and how long do you plan to be out. How far are you from your vehicle? Lots of other major contributing factors to decide what you carry.

That being said I usually either wear my vest which is way over packed or a bag that has too much stuff in it. I typically have a couple flashlights, a sampling of ammo in 3 calibers, thermocell, cordage, calls, windicator, batteries, tripod, cameras.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if only planning to be out for the day,knife,water, lighter ,butt wipe and maybe a couple granola bars for a snack.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am like Fred, I use a vest that holds all my calling stuff, extra hand calls,windicator, decoy,e-call . But in the truck or jeep well theirs a lot including, skinning bar, water, first aid kit, a scale, camera and my predator tackle box with chargers ,batteries more hand calls , another e-caller,couple of knives,gps and probably some things im missing, lol


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Sadly I fall into the overkill scenario. To long in the military. 
I have the essential items such as license (hunting and ID) water and snack, 550 cord, knife and TP. Then is where the semi crazy comes in and everything in case I'm stuck out overnight. Jacket, flint, spot messenger, MRE, extra ammo, knife sharpener, poncho liner, etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My pack usually carries an extra set of batteries for the fury a few extra calls, a tail stripper, knit hat and gloves, a small mag light. Butt pad and stick. I have a sleeve on each of my rifles that holds 10 rounds of ammo.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Take as much stuff as you want to carry that you plan on using, & keep the extra stuff in your vehicle. It is all personal preference, terrain, time of year, how long your going to hunt, how much energy you have, & whatever else you feel is relevant. I have calling gear, ammo, binos, rangefinder, shooting sticks, knives, water, paracord, batteries, wind checker, flashlight, shoe laces, compass, & a little seat cushion. Once it gets cold in the winter I will add some warm packs, emergency blanket, flint & fire starter, extra socks, gloves, & maybe something else I cant think of right now.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I won't even go into what I keep in the jeep. Let's just say my 4 seater Liberty in perpetually a 2 or 3 seater at most.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

fr3db3ar said:


> I won't even go into what I keep in the jeep. Let's just say my 4 seater Liberty in perpetually a 2 or 3 seater at most.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


Um lol









Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I carry a bugout bag with calls/caller batteries and a bunch of other stuff and then take a day pack with a bunch more stuff and that depends on if it is snow on the ground or grassy. Most of the time it is snow on the ground and I carry extra water and other important winter stuff. I was going to go out today but I did not want any snow and they have snow there already, plus I need to get ready for winter here at the house.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I recommend EVERYBODY buy a schemaugh if you don't have one already. There are so many uses for this thing that it's silly not to own a couple.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Agreed Short, I have one in tan patterned, one in green patterned and one black/white. Veil, sling, tourniquet, etc.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## brianmidmich (Oct 22, 2013)

In my vest is 2 extra red f's a box of shells extra gloves butt wipe a drag a knife water and my cs-24. Have yet to drain it completely in a full day of hunting so I don't take extra batteries with me but do have them in the truck. Rare Earth calls around my neck Remington 700 in 22-250 over the shoulder monopod in hand and snowshoes on feet if nessasary. Oh yeah snickers bars at least 3 and that is it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well lets just say my pack is way over full when i go hunting

it weighs 60 lbs on average

thats not including the weapon of the day or my lil buddy heater

i have been known to walk more than 5 miles a day with this pack

once i did 18 miles in one day

and did my legs feel it lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

60 lbs ? wth do you carry? a satellite dish ? WOW !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

it's all the extra ammo (rocks) he brings with him...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> it's all the extra ammo (rocks) he brings with him...


Funny you say that 
Because I do take a small flint knapping kit with me for when I get bored

Don,that's the weight of the pack,my blind,warm cloths,food and water for the day,extra bottle of propane,extra ammo,toilet,paper,calls,binos,range finder,hunting knives,machete etc


----------



## brianmidmich (Oct 22, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Funny you say that
> Because I do take a small flint knapping kit with me for when I get bored
> 
> Don,that's the weight of the pack,my blind,warm cloths,food and water for the day,extra bottle of propane,extra ammo,toilet,paper,calls,binos,range finder,hunting knives,machete etc


So are we talking for predator hunting or setting up a secondary home? Lol man that's a lot of stuff. How's your back?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

For the all day hunt......

I carry: Two knives, extra 5 rounds of ammo, wallet, cell phone, pocket pistol, camera.

My bag holds: Electronic call, batteries, mouth calls, scent wafers, leatherman tool, windicator, small LED flashlight, ammo for the gun of the day, decoy, monopod for the camera, charger for the camera, coyote drag, TP, bug wipes, mask and gloves, some lens cleaner, a lighter, and a spork.

The food sack has: Water, food (potted meat or beanie weenies), granola bars, beef jerky, cheese and crackers. If I get hungrier than that, I'll stop at a restaurant.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here goes nothing: the small bag I bring in the field has: a snake bite kit, camo (mesh) face mask and gloves, hand calls, para cord for a drag, 1 extra mag. for my .45, 2 20 .rnd mags. for other than Coyotes, 1 box of hunting ammo, a flashlight, decoy or feather, and windicator. Some times I bring the range-finder. I carry a knife, lighter, my fold up chair and shooting sticks. I always have a map & gps, TP, a case of water in the Jeep and I plan on getting some food to keep in the Jeep during the winter months. On long trips I bring my bugout bag...that's an whole nother animal. My hunting lic. and tags are always in my wallet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow I can't believe some of the stuff that is hauled around, predator hunting the heaviest thing is my JS caller ( not counting the rifle ), 1/2 dz extra rounds, extra gloves ( winter ), rope, tp, knife, hand calls, flint, hunting lic. in a ziplock, sandwich if its a long haul, thermos stays in the trk., mini mag light ( sometimes ), camera if I remember. Remember this is a day pack - not a camping trip.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

brianmidmich said:


> So are we talking for predator hunting or setting up a secondary home? Lol man that's a lot of stuff. How's your back?


just for hunting, cant afford a second home

my back is fine,carrying this keeps me in shape

as far as it being a lot of stuff,there have been days when i wished i would have brought more food and water

and even TP on more than one occaison

i hunt only public lands,the bigger the piece of land the further in i walk

most folks dont like going more than a half mile from the parking area

so i like to get in as far as possible,away from where others hunt and educate the animals

i get there an hour or more before sunup and stay untill dark

here in minnesota you cant count on the weather to stay the same all day,especially this time of year

so warm clothes and rain gear are a must as is light clothes on very hunt


----------



## brianmidmich (Oct 22, 2013)

Got ya sneaky. Here in mid Michigan the biggest wood lot I have found so far is 4 miles x 4 miles. No real need for a bunch of stuff for a small section like that. When I go to the cabin up north I do pack a lot more due to a lot bigger lots.


----------

